# Slip indicator light



## Vers4M4n (Oct 21, 2021)

Yesterday, I made a U-turn on some loose gravel.
Later during the trip, I noticed that the light came on.
I turned off the engine after I finished, part of my trip and then again when I got home.
Now, the light came on again when I left the house.
Is it a DYI fix or do I have to go the dealership?

2017 Nissan VS


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If it's just the slip light then you may have damaged a wheel sensor or wiring. You really need to see what codes are in the ABS Unit. If you don't have an ABS-capable scanner, the free scans at most parts stores will read ABS codes.


----------

